# garage sale box o' train stuff



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

I just came into a box of HO train stuff. It included a Bachmann 307 Santa Fe engine, nine cars, and a bunch of track..Bachman, Tyco, and Life-Like. Since I just started with the trains again [O gauge, TinPlate], I might just see if this HO works.
Now,..how do I power up the engine to see if it even works. I have a transformer for the O, but am hesitant to connect it up to the HO.
Probably got a deal for $9.00.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I am SO jealous....:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You don't want to connect your O transformer to the HO. O runs on AC power, whereas the HO runs on DC power.

I'm sure you can pick up a cheap HO (DC) transformer on ebay, or maybe a local hobby shop ... simple and cheap enough to get the loco running.

TJ


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll check ebay..I did see a tyco transformer or two there. Seems there is not much interest in trains out here in southwest Utah. We have 2 hobby shops in town, both are really into R/C air and ground things.
The train cars cleaned up well, and I found all the missing car parts in the bottom of the box and put couplers, wheels and some trim parts back on. HO seems easy to work on, although I don't think these are the top of the line cars???


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TOM32 said:


> I'll check ebay..I did see a tyco transformer or two there. Seems there is not much interest in trains out here in southwest Utah. We have 2 hobby shops in town, both are really into R/C air and ground things.
> The train cars cleaned up well, and I found all the missing car parts in the bottom of the box and put couplers, wheels and some trim parts back on. HO seems easy to work on, although I don't think these are the top of the line cars???



I have not used this for a while Tom,

:ttiwwop:


Please


Edit,
Whoops I see you only have 4 posts and you might not be able to post pictures just yet. Sorry


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Guess I don't quite understand this forum yet.....sorry.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> Edit,
> Whoops I see you only have 4 posts and you might not be able to post pictures just yet. Sorry


No, that is not how it works! Everyone can post pictures... If a new member with less than 10 posts tries to include pictures from a third-party website though, I will need to approve them first


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TOM32 said:


> Guess I don't quite understand this forum yet.....sorry.



That's OK Tom I just had to throw that at you.
Just respond to a few more posts and you will be able to put attachments of what you got in your posts.
If you don't know how ask us it's fairly simple to include a picture in your posts I even think there's a thread here all ready explaining how.

By the way welcome to the site.

Edit,
O gauge and tin plate........>:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TOM32 said:


> I'll check ebay..I did see a tyco transformer or two there.



ebay is a good source for things like this. You should be able to find Tyco or similar DC transformers quite cheaply. You may find that the shipping cost is just as much as the item itself.

Or, better yet, see if any forum members here have something they's sell/ship you on the cheap.

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> Just respond to a few more posts and you will be able to put attachments of what you got in your posts.


NO, EVERYONE can upload attachments regardless of their post count!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> NO, EVERYONE can upload attachments regardless of their post count!



OH OK........,

Tom you have no excuse then as you could put attachments in your posts.

See the paper clip up top in the post reply box? Hit that and you can download pictures and attach them to your posts.
Hit browse after you click the paper clip then when you find the picture click open then hit the upload after it uploads you can insert it into the post.
If you have problems let us know.
I still think there is a thread on how to do this somewhere on the site.

Yes, please post some pictures of your O and Tin Plate please. HO too if you want keep the little train people happy.:laugh:

Do you have a layout set up yet?


----------

